# Spanish mackerel



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

Any theories or facts to why there are no spanish mackerel compared to other years at this time of the season


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

We caught about 18 of them in the bay out from Joe patti's and one nice one Thursday off the 3mb. I realize it's not off a pier or bridge but they've got to be around...


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They are definitely out there. They just have not made it to the pier for some reason.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

The Gill Netters have been Raping them off our coast here in ALA.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks for the reply(s)


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Almost time for them to be gone anyway. not as thick around this time of year.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Amarcafina, YOU lie! We all know that gill netting is good for fish populations as it only get a few fish at a time. ITS all of you evil sport fishers doing this with those devil spawned fishing poles! Ya'll are stealing food from the gill netters table by catching their fish!

allen


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

darsinika said:


> Any theories or facts to why there are no spanish mackerel compared to other years at this time of the season


The what and where of fishing are always easier than the why.


----------

